# Your best find of 2004



## IRISH (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi all,  what was your best found or acquired in 2004 ?  let's get some great photo's going in this thread.  Dosn't matter if you have already posted the photo before, it will be good to see the cream of our finds in the one thread.

 Here's mine, also my best find of all time [] .  It's my wine-shaped Fosters beer,   exceptionally rare and very desirable.


----------



## wootten (Jan 17, 2005)

looks like a nice looking bottle-wow-wendy-okay -being new here-I am going to get pix out to you all


----------



## IRISH (Jan 25, 2005)

Come on people where are the photo's of last years good finds [] ,  I hoped this thread would be a pictorial list of the amaxing stuff we all dig [] .
 I'll look foward to seeing your photo's Wendy [] .


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 25, 2005)

> Come on people where are the photo's of last years good finds


 OK, mine is coming! I gave it to my B.I.L., (took him on first dig!) and he is bringing it over for pictures. Irish, like to say this is great idea for thread topic, I bet it fills up. Also, that is a very nice Foster's. I think it matches my complexion right about now![]

 den.


----------



## wootten (Jan 25, 2005)

ok-this should fill up fast-I just have to wait for my daughter to get home-she is the camera/computer wizard-you are all so funny-wendy


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey Irish,  I thought you were sending me that Fosters in exchange for my nicely dug 1970 coke bottle?  I've been waiting. []  Well I had a tough time deciding so I thought I would put up a couple of my favorite of 2004. These were both dug so that makes it even sweeter!  Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 25, 2005)

I almost forgot this beauty. No color,  but I believe it is quite rare.  It also has a neat story behind it which explains why it is so scarce.  This one was dug also. Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## warith (Jul 5, 2005)

how about these two; I couldn't make my mind up on which I preferred; the internal thread Tooheys is very special, but the embossing on the Tooth Brother's "Black Horse Ale" bottle is hard to beat.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey Warith, I'd go for the Tooheys as the best of the two as while they are both stunning bottles the Black Horse is fairly common and the Tooheys is very much the opposite [] .  Did you dig them ?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Those are all excellent bottles! IRISH, find me a "Kangaroo". BIG reward for a good one. Gunsmoke 47, USA Hospitals are super sweet, too. Not many collectors realize that they had clear, ground stoppers. THIS is my best find of '04. Sorta rare, kinda valuable.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 8, 2005)

A Kangaroo jar, or the hopping sort ? [] .  Plenty of the hopping ones around (too many) but I've only ever seen a few of the jars and all in displays at shows.

 Nice Whiskey by the way.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks, IRISH. NO, I'm talkin' about the Kangaroo Whiskey. it was produced in San Francisco by the A.P. Hotaling Co., for distribution throughout Australasia. The finding of the bottle shook up the collecting community on both sides of the pond. I know you have seen, or heard, of it.

 Here is a poor photo of a scan that was sent to meby a fellow OZ collector.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 9, 2005)

Can't say I've ever seen that before, I'd remember if I had [] .  Probably been told about it and didn't take a lot of notice without a photo,  very impressive bottle I'll add it to the list of what I want out of the local creeks next spring [] .  Thanks for posting that photo.
 It's not owned by Wayne H. is it ?  (faint memories coming back here [] ).


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 10, 2005)

Negative, IRISH. It's in California, USA, buit not on my shelf. Wayne didn't have it, either. He did put me on to the bloke that did, though. He was a bit off his nut, refused my offer, and put the bottle to auction. Wayne is my mate, and a stand up guy, for certain. 

 I spent two years, too many phone calls and e-mails, and tons of time in researching that bottle. I knew of it's possible existence long before it was found, in Sydney harbor. Not to worry, another WILL come along. Too many tips and privies remaining in OZ for one to not show up.


----------



## madman (Jul 11, 2005)

some good finds for me atleast  mike


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 11, 2005)

ALL finds are good ones, madman. The majority of what we dig is exactly what you are showing.

 Mike


----------



## madman (Jul 13, 2005)

hey thanks cd means alot !! mike


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Jul 14, 2005)

this is a hans irvine wine i dug last year. cheers ken


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Jul 14, 2005)

and another imperial half pint all came from an old loggers camp cheers ken


----------



## IRISH (Jul 15, 2005)

The Hans Irvine is another that must have got lost [] ,  I found one a few years ago in the Western Districts of Victoria not too far from it's home town, they are a really nice looking bottle.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 1, 2005)

hi everyone, this is my favorite. i dug it last year.  C.L.G. Co.  i love the color; thanks for looking,  rhona


----------



## warith (Aug 3, 2005)

I reckon I can now start a "Best Find for 2005". Check this one out!  The best part is that it's from Newtown (the area that I mainly collect bottles from). To the best of my knowledge there are almost certainly less than 10 known and perhaps under 5! It's a "Sharpes Patent" I believe.


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 3, 2005)

Very nice set of codds warith I would love to have those.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 3, 2005)

Top Item Warith [] ,  I've seen one of them before but that's the only other one I know of.
 It's a patent I haven't yet got the Sharps patent,  do you know of any other companys who used them than your one and Chester lodge cordials ?


----------



## warith (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Tony14, I'd also love to have a pair of these (my photo is perhaps a little confusing; it's only one bottle, but the front and back).

 Irish: I only know of the Wilce and the Chester Lodge ones, but I've heard rumours that other inner-west companies used them (perhaps unfounded? I've never seen photo's of them). I've only seen one of thes eonce previously, of course it was mint! After a polish mine will be nearly mint, but it will never be mint. Was the one you saw previously also ice-blue?

 I found a broken 12oz Chester Lodge on the same trip (also their Sharps patent), perhaps I'll find an intact one soon! They are a nicer bottle being a pictorial bottle.


----------



## preditor (Aug 5, 2005)

Whiskey, i was told by some of you when i origionally posted it that it was over 100 years oldthere are no seams because it was spun in the mold. but there are a lot of air bubbles.
  Preditor[8D]


----------



## preditor (Aug 5, 2005)

close up of the label
 Preditor[8D]


----------



## preditor (Aug 5, 2005)

there's nothing really spectacular about this one but because the color its one of my favorites. its about 10 to 12 inches tall.
 Preditor[8D]


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 6, 2005)

Here is a pic of the large pontiled snuff i dug from a huge circa 1790s privy in the middle of downtown in febuary of 2004. It washed up mint no stain or wear just good glass.  Its open pontiled and due to the light clear color of the glass and the form i believe this to be an early American made bottle and very probably Baltimore in origin. I dug more valuable bottles in 2004 but this is still one of my favorites.

 Chris


----------



## madman (Aug 6, 2005)

hey rhona do you have any info on the clg co ive got acouple embossed with that mark  thanks mike


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 6, 2005)

HI Madman and Rhona,

 CLG Co. stand for the Carr - Lowery Glass Co. of Baltimore Maryland they started in 1889 and sold to Anchor Hocking Glass in 1989 Which continued glassmaking at the site until 2002.

 Chris


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 8, 2005)

hi mike, do you have any pictures of your clg co. botlles?  thanks  rhona


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Aug 9, 2005)

That snuff is a beauty Chris. I've only dug 2 before and they were both early 20th century. There is just no comparison to the early ones. Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 10, 2005)

Not  my rarest find but defintly  a eye catcher and one of my crudest.


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 10, 2005)

pic 2


----------



## O.T. digger (Aug 16, 2005)

my little 11 year old cuz found one of those chamberlains bottle the other day at the creek


----------

